# Parkland: 10 round mags used



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

How convenient that this truth remains on the down low....



> Several state legislators who visited the school with crime-scene investigators said they learned from police that Cruz's rifle was not top-of-the-line, perhaps explaining the malfunction.
> The "weapon and bullets were not high quality and were breaking apart," one of the legislators, state Sen. Lauren Book, D-Plantation, told the Herald.
> Cruz went in with only 10-round magazines because larger clips would not fit in his duffel bag, Book said.


https://gunfreezone.net/index.php/2018/03/01/nick-cruz-used-10-round-magazines-for-his-ar-15/


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> How convenient that this truth remains on the down low....
> 
> https://gunfreezone.net/index.php/2018/03/01/nick-cruz-used-10-round-magazines-for-his-ar-15/


Ok, now what, we all have to be like Barney Fife?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This story is playing more and more into the gun control crowd's hands.

First, an AR-15 was used.
Second, armed officers on scene were unwilling to engage the shooter. (good guy with a gun didn't help)
Third, 10rnd magazines still lead to the killing of 17 people and the injuring of 15 more.
Fourth, a known troubled adult, with many red flags on record, was still able to obtain a gun and carry out the shooting without anyone stepping in.

With nothing more than these facts, and a complete misunderstanding of what gun rights actually are, this should be an open and shut case for the gun control crowd to demand anything they want.
It could almost be argued to be the present wrapped with a nice little bow on top...

Like it was planned...
:vs_worry:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> This story is playing more and more into the gun control crowd's hands.
> 
> First, an AR-15 was used.
> Second, armed officers on scene were unwilling to engage the shooter. (good guy with a gun didn't help)
> ...


Nah, the only thing that plays into the gun banners is that an AR15 was used. 10 round mags being used blows-up the discussion that 20-30 round mags are mass shooting mags. Second, law enforcement not stopping the shooter again supports pro-gun stance. Third, a mentally ill shooter that was should have been stopped and not again plays into anti-gun control.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Damn, all that lobbying to get 10 rounders mandated just back fired. Every law they feel is good is just BS. They need to root out the underlying cause of all this hate. Its start with the moral decay of society. The people that do this through media, theatre, hollywood, God out of schools, out of home, divorces are acceptable. So many issues cause hate from within someone. I could go on, but we all know and agree many underlying problems.
Our Society has changed, can we change back? No idea, but I will do my best to ensure my circle of family is on point.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> ......... God out of schools............


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

"...the bullets were not high quality and were breaking apart." - Senator Lauren Book, D.

Huh?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> "...the bullets were not high quality and were breaking apart." - Senator Lauren Book, D.
> 
> Huh?


It could be true. There is plenty of cheap AR ammo especially if you are talking Tula or other Russian ammo. .223/5.56 ammo is sometimes designed to fragment as well.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Nah, the only thing that plays into the gun banners is that an AR15 was used. 10 round mags being used blows-up the discussion that 20-30 round mags are mass shooting mags. Second, law enforcement not stopping the shooter again supports pro-gun stance. Third, a mentally ill shooter that was should have been stopped and not again plays into anti-gun control.


You miss my point. They don't consider anything they do to be a failure. Just another step toward the goal.
So, if 30 rounders were the problem, and they banned those.... and now 10 rounders are the problem... what's the next illogical liberal step?

We keep saying that you can't legislate the criminal or stop the crazies, and our solution is to arm teachers or have armed guards at the school to deal with them.
With 4 trained law enforcement officers responding, and NOT A DAMN ONE doing anything to stop the shooter, they will claim that adding more guns clearly doesn't solve the problem.

You have to think like your enemy if you want to defeat your enemy. (hat tip to Sun Tzu)


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> You miss my point. They don't consider anything they do to be a failure. Just another step toward the goal.
> So, if 30 rounders were the problem, and they banned those.... and now 10 rounders are the problem... what's the next illogical liberal step?
> 
> We keep saying that you can't legislate the criminal or stop the crazies, and our solution is to arm teachers or have armed guards at the school to deal with them.
> ...


I understand the banners, their "effective messaging" and end goals well. It is not about what the anti's do and push, but continuing to increase the number of citizens that do not buy the lies and support gun ownership. This continues to grow for us, especially with women.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> First, an AR-15 was used.
> Second, armed officers on scene were unwilling to engage the shooter. (good guy with a gun didn't help)


A good guy would have ran towards the sound of gunfire.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

KUSA said:


> A good guy would have ran towards the sound of gunfire.


Touche...
:vs_cool:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Remember the "DC Beltway Sniper" AR-15 firing one or two shots most of the time....Fuel to take away your average bolt action? They killed 17 and wounded 10. I believe if they had been shooting a .308 Winchester hunting rifle the carnage would have been worse. Most of the ten wounded wouldn't have survived.

One rifle ...One shot....3 to 4 times the bullet.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D.C._sniper_attacks

John Allen Muhammad #1181


----------

